# Widget tous anti-covid qui bloque



## mokuchley (16 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

mon iphone a completement dérailler, mais j'ai réussit a réinstaller ma sauvegarde

donc, tout est revenu dans l'ordre. Tout, non, car app tous anti-covid s'est vidé de tous mes reglages, perte des certificats  et tout et tout ....

j'avais créer un widget (vu sur macgé) de l'application, hors ce widget et tout noir et l'app est vide, elle m'indique ceci =>







Si je clique sur ici, j'atteins l'app dans ses reglages, mais tout est au vert....et il n'y a pas un themes " notification "

donc je suis bloqué, a moins de tout effacer et recommancer a zero......donc je compte sur vous pour m'en dépétré !!!

PS; si vous avez le lien de macgé sur la creation du widget, cela m'interesserez, elle est quelque part sur mon ordi.mais introuvable, merci d'avance
....je viens de retrouver le fil, mais cela ne m'aide pas

bonne journée


bon, j'ai retirer et recreer le widget j'ai reçu une demande d'activer les notif et ça marche

......sauf qu'il m'a perdu tout mes scan !!!

c'est fait.......heureusement que j'ai gardé la version papier..;sinon ! dans la merde et on recommance tout...

....ce qui est marrant , c'est, qu'il y a très peu de temps mon père m'avait dit : 
surtout garde une trace papier de tout ce que tu fais  !!!


----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2021)

TousAntiCovid a un widget pour présenter rapidement son pass sanitaire
					

C'est à compter d'aujourd'hui, lundi 9 août, que le pass sanitaire s'étend à de nouveaux lieux, dont les bars, les restaurants et les transports publics pour les trajets longs. Sur iOS comme sur Android, l'application TousAntiCovid dispose depuis peu d'un nouveau widget qui affiche le fameux QR...




					www.igen.fr


----------



## mokuchley (17 Août 2021)

merci jura et bonne journée


----------

